# 25 Mercury 2 Stroke Running temperature



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't know about the specific block temperatures, but on my old Merc 25 2 stroke the telltale stream was quite warm, borderline hot at times. On the Tohatsu-made 25 2 stroke I have now it's cool.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

My 25 merc water stream would almost burn the top of your hand when put under it after running room temp water through it from the hose.

I hit it with the laser thermometer a few times and the water jacket, even by the spark plugs, never hit past 119-122 degrees. 

230 IS way hot.

Are you running with a thermostat?


----------



## gheenoelotide (Feb 5, 2015)

idk about the actual temperature, but mine has run real hot for a long time, no problems at all

think its just the way they run. my motor has been ridiculously reliable. an old 03' still runs and looks new


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

The water coming out of these motors is a lot hotter than most motors for what ever reason.
I was very worried when I bought mine but found its normal .


----------

